# Pueblo Bonito - Mazatlan



## susan1738 (Jul 4, 2007)

Has anyone gotten an exchange here lately?  Now that my 1-in-4 rule is about to expire, I want to go back to PB Mazatlan, but it never shows up anymore when I'm searching.  My 4 years are up in 2009, so I'd like to go either spring break '09 or summer '09.  But I tried looking for the '08 units to see if units were available in spring or summer, but came up with nothing.  I'm wondering, will it not show me the '08 units that are available since I'm not yet elligible to get one, or are there just none available?  Perhaps I need to start an ongoing search . . .


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 5, 2007)

A few months ago when I was searching for PB Emerald Bay or PB Maz (Feb 2008) with RCI points, nothing would come up. I tried searching other months and never found availability until the check in date was around 6 months or less. When I searched using our PB Sunset Beach there was all kinds of availability. I'm thinking PB only releases exchanges within 6 months of check in unless you are a PB owner.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 5, 2007)

california-bighorn said:


> I'm thinking PB only releases exchanges within 6 months of check in unless you are a PB owner.


 I think it's more like 120 days prior to check-in.


----------



## susan1738 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Good to know, but not really what I wanted to hear.    I'm SO MUCH of a planner, that scheduling a vacation within 4-6 months might make me crazy!    But of course, to get to go to PB again, I just may have to bite the bullet.  Thanks!


----------



## nazclk (Jul 5, 2007)

*PB Mazatlan*

There is one on ebay for sale for cheap, then you can use it every year


----------



## Carol C (Jul 5, 2007)

nazclk said:


> There is one on ebay for sale for cheap, then you can use it every year



Yeah but their RTUs are expiring soon. And rumor has it they may not be renewing contracts for timeshare purposes at that particular location.


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 7, 2007)

Carol C said:


> Yeah but their RTUs are expiring soon. And rumor has it they may not be renewing contracts for timeshare purposes at that particular location.


Aloha,
perhaps there is an error on my certificate of ownership, but I believe the RTU expires in 2016
Jack


----------



## nazclk (Jul 8, 2007)

*PB Mazatlan*

There is one on ebay right now for $1 and closing and transfer of $500  not bad for 10 more years


----------



## funtime (Jul 8, 2007)

*Think outside the box!*

I agree with Nazlick - buy a PB Mazatlan. Think outside the box and buy instead of trading!   It is uncharacteristically a lot less expensive  to buy here than the newer PS resorts and it will get you what you need now.  If you do not like it, sell it in two to three years and you will still have had a good deal.  Funtime


----------



## Al D (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't forget to look at the maint cost. PB has really been jacking those up.
I have found deals on hotel rooms and suites on the internet & or travel agent for less than the maint fee.
JMHO


----------



## nazclk (Jul 9, 2007)

*Rooms*

That's true Al if you are really flexible and can travel on short notice, but I think if you want a certain time of the year, it might be a little more difficult.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 9, 2007)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> perhaps there is an error on my certificate of ownership, but I believe the RTU expires in 2016
> Jack



To me 2016 qualifies as "soon". I bought at Emerald Bay because I want to be able to stay there in retirement, so I wanted a RTU that lasted much longer. To each his/her own!


----------



## SuzKat (Jul 13, 2007)

I purchased a junior suite during past year expiring in 2017on ebay for total of $500 including fees. I love the feeling that I can go every year for 10 years in February and I love swimming in the ocean and not the pool.  Who cares if it expires and they don't renew, it only cost $500. If it's where you want to go, it's a bargain and no RCI fees. My co-worker couldn't understand why I would purchase a timeshare that will expire in 10 years. According to him, I should purchase something that I could hand down to my children. Clueless!


----------



## kcirbodmot (Jul 13, 2007)

We could report almost exactly the same thing, word for word, right down to the low price we paid! We used to be diehard title (vs RTU) people, but this just makes SO much more sense! Especially with so many resorts going to the points system (which does not make any sense for us). 

And with RCI selling off so many weeks, it's become much cheaper to just buy a vacation package than to exchange, so we don't see ANY long-term future in owning a TS. RCI hasn't killed the goose that laid the golden egg, but the poor thing IS on its deathbed.

We are looking forward to our first visit to PB Mazatlan as owners next Feb!    Woo hoo!!



SuzKat said:


> I purchased a junior suite during past year expiring in 2017on ebay for total of $500 including fees. I love the feeling that I can go every year for 10 years in February and I love swimming in the ocean and not the pool.  Who cares if it expires and they don't renew, it only cost $500. If it's where you want to go, it's a bargain and no RCI fees. My co-worker couldn't understand why I would purchase a timeshare that will expire in 10 years. According to him, I should purchase something that I could hand down to my children. Clueless!


----------



## nazclk (Jul 13, 2007)

*PB Mazatlan*

Gee $500 10 years of use, $50 a year for the right to use the week you want (plus maintenance fees of course) seems cheap to me :hysterical:


----------



## jules54 (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree about the RTU vs. deeded after owning timeshare in Mexico for 13 years and buying other weeks in US that are deeded and seen all the new resorts built during just the last 5 years with resale being available almost immediately. I think RTU is the greatest. Because in timesharing sometimes a lifetime is way way to long.
I find part of the fun in traveling is looking at all the new resorts and then deciding which of them I want to buy resale or on ebay in a few years.
In you always want to stay in Mazatlan then buy there. If you always want to use PB resorts then you might want to hold out for Cabo. The resorts in Cabo are a harder exchange.


----------



## SuzKat (Jul 14, 2007)

I purchased PB Mazatlan after owning PB Los Cabos for some years. It will work out well for me but everyone has to do what is best for them. It's good to know what others are doing by being a part of this website. My timesharing intelligence has increased so much from listening to others and from experience. I unloaded my St.Maarten deeded timeshare which was costing me over $1000 to trade and it didn't trade well to boot and then replaced it with Mazatlan. I am much happier now.


----------



## DianeH (Aug 30, 2007)

We own 2 weeks at the PB Mazatlan.  We plan to use our SA Durban Sands to exchange into the PB for our son and his family next November (2008).

As owners, are we given more availability on an ongoing search?  Should I contact RCI directly with our plans?

We will not use RCI for our 2 weeks, just contact the resort and book them, but would like to know if we can get the family in during one of those weeks.

I've tried asking PB but they don't seem to understand what I want.

Thanks
Diane


----------



## Karen G (Aug 31, 2007)

DianeH said:


> As owners, are we given more availability on an ongoing search?  Should I contact RCI directly with our plans?


I don't think the fact that you are PB owners will have any effect on your being able to trade another timeshare for a PB week. I think you'll be in line with all other non-PB traders and have to wait until 120 days before the start of the week you want to be able to trade for it.

I think the PB owner advantage only comes into play when you are trading one PB resort for another PB resort.


----------



## DianeH (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Karen,
I kinda thought that....

Do you know if PB owners can take a future week and use it so we would have 3 weeks?  (2 for us, one for son)?

Thanks
Diane


----------



## Karen G (Aug 31, 2007)

DianeH said:


> Do you know if PB owners can take a future week and use it so we would have 3 weeks?  (2 for us, one for son)?


I don't really know the answer to that, but maybe you could contact Owner Services at PB Mazatlan and run it by them.  I've heard that owners that are over a certain age (65?) have the ability to accelerate their ownership and use up their weeks faster than just one a year. So maybe they'd be willing to let you use a future week now, regardless of your age.

Please post what you find out if you get an answer from PB because I'd like to know that myself.
Thanks,
Karen


----------



## DianeH (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi Karen,

Rec'd this email:



Thank you for your e-mail received Mr.& Mrs. Humphries; Mrs. Quintero is on vacation but I can help you, *you can pay the maintenance fee in advance for 2009 and use it in 2008 too,* please do it as soon as possible and let me know.

Nancy Acosta

Diane


----------



## Karen G (Sep 1, 2007)

Diane, thanks for that information. That's very cool and gives owners a nice option when they want to bring family/friends some year.


----------



## Duke56 (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't really dispute someone else's actual experience but the comment about PB jacking up maintenance fees just doesn't seem right.  I have owned a PB Emerald Bay unit for several years and I certainly haven't noticed that my maintenance fees were being increased more than a few dollars a year.  In fact the maintenance fee increases are controlled by contract.  I think that they can increase only if the cost of living in the US increases and are capped at four percent (that is from memory so I could be off a little bit).

Cecil B.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 8, 2007)

Duke56 said:


> I can't really dispute someone else's actual experience but the comment about PB jacking up maintenance fees just doesn't seem right.


I agree. We've owned at PB Rose for nine years and, though the MF increases each year, it's a small percentage each time.


----------



## biskits (Sep 8, 2007)

*Just booked into Pueblo in Mazatlan*

Hi Susan,
I last vacationed at PB in Mazatlan in 2004 and with 1 in 4 rule, the earliest I could exchange in is next year (2008). I had an online search in for March 2008
with RCI for about the last month and would call periodically to check, all to no avail. Last week, Faust
posted a sighting for a studio for several  weeks in March (of 2008)on
TS4MS RCI Exchange Opportunities forum.  My week banked in RCI didnt pull up anything  so I immediately called RCI. At first I was told there were no openings. Then I was told any openings were being held for owners. After many questions and much discussion about why these weeks were available to some but not available to someone who had deposited his week more than a year in advance and had an active search in, the VC showed some compassion and gave me the week!!!!  
Thanks to Faust on TS4MS, I'll be arriving at PB on 3/3/08. Post your request on RCI exchange forum, and maybe you'll be as fortunate....
Best wishes,
Paul


----------



## Lydlady (Oct 11, 2007)

We bought at PB Sunset Beach EOY with another couple and are going to use it for the first time next year.  So I'm new to using that timeshare.  We want to trade into PB Emerald Bay.  I'm going to sound like a newbie here.  But I deposit into RCI, right?  And then do I have a better chance of getting into PB Emerald Bay than non-PB owners or does it make a difference?


----------



## Karen G (Oct 11, 2007)

Lydlady said:


> But I deposit into RCI, right?  And then do I have a better chance of getting into PB Emerald Bay than non-PB owners or does it make a difference?


You are supposed to.  Deposited inventory is supposed to be held for PB owners  until 120 days prior to the start date of the week.
There should be no time restriction for PB owners and if the week you want is available, you should be able to get it no matter how far in advance.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 11, 2007)

biskits said:


> Then I was told any openings were being held for owners.


 That is the way it is supposed to work. There is something called Club Pueblo for Pueblo Bonito owners only, and it is administered by RCI. One of the features is that any PB weeks that are deposited into RCI are theoretically being held for other owners until 120 days before the week starts. After that time it is supposed to be made available for any RCI member, PB owner or not.




biskits said:


> After many questions and much discussion about why these weeks were available to some but not available to someone who had deposited his week more than a year in advance and had an active search in, the VC showed some compassion and gave me the week



It makes no difference when you deposited your week; if you aren't a PB owner, you shouldn't have gotten that exchange until after 120 days before the start of the week.

However, the week you got for your exchange could actually have been a developer week and not the deposit of an owner.  If you are going to PB Emerald Bay in Mazatlan, it is highly likely that you would see inventory from that resort since they are actively still selling there. I don't believe they have the 120 day restriction on developer weeks.

At any rate, I hope you have a wonderful time.  But, if RCI is bending the rules and changing the provisions of Club Pueblo that are highly touted as being benefits only for PB owners, I'm not very happy about that.


----------



## Lydlady (Oct 11, 2007)

Karen G,

Thank you for the info.  I was planning on going anywhere between May and July, so I'm still out of the 120-day range.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 11, 2007)

Lydlady, if you are a PB owner and you are going to deposit your PB Sunset Beach week into RCI, you should not be restricted to the 120 day rule. You should be able to get the week you want (if it has been deposited by another owner) as soon as you put in your request. If the particular week isn't yet available, put in an ongoing request for it.

Many owners may not have deposited their 2008 weeks yet as maintenance fees haven't been billed yet.  I think you have to have paid your MF before you can deposit the week. They send out statements at the end of the year, at least that's what the Pueblo Bonito Rose does and I assume all of the PB resorts do it the same way.


----------



## Clintshare (Jan 14, 2008)

*PB Maz RTU*



Carol C said:


> Yeah but their RTUs are expiring soon. And rumor has it they may not be renewing contracts for timeshare purposes at that particular location.



C'mon. 2017 is 10 years away. EBAY has PB Maz now and then for well under 1000.00 for float (no Christmas) and 430.00 maintenance fee.


----------



## Clintshare (Jan 14, 2008)

*PB Mazatlan directly*



Carol C said:


> Yeah but their RTUs are expiring soon. And rumor has it they may not be renewing contracts for timeshare purposes at that particular location.





Karen G said:


> I don't think the fact that you are PB owners will have any effect on your being able to trade another timeshare for a PB week. I think you'll be in line with all other non-PB traders and have to wait until 120 days before the start of the week you want to be able to trade for it.
> 
> I think the PB owner advantage only comes into play when you are trading one PB resort for another PB resort.




What about an RCI extra vacation at PB Maz or PBEB? These usually show up in teh Spring ( for October ....). The cost is little more than an exchange... about 299.00.  Or call PB direct in Mazatlan. Tell them directly what you want to do. I think they will be happy to help, especially if you wish to get another week or extend a stay.


----------

